

Windows 10’s new browser will have the most advanced features ever - vmarsy
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/8/7516489/windows-10-new-browser-spartan-features

======
makecheck
I wish that something like "organizing tabs" wasn't considered a browser
feature. I've always considered this a big misstep in UI; the OSes themselves
should allow _all_ windows to be tabbed, regardless of the application, and
"manage" them globally. This would not only be more convenient for users but
it would save each application team from having to add their own tab code (and
their own Exposé copycat and so on).

